# Vaccinations....



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Probably been discussed...but I am wondering what other have experienced. Have any of your chi-s had a reaction to vaccines ? How severe, what have you done to deal with it ? I went to the vet last week for a check of the neutering incision and( I thought) one vaccination, Rico ended up with three and one of them left a big lump at the shoulders. He also had a cough for several days and just seemed off..not quite his usual self. This dog love to go out, enjoys walks and the out-doors. We live in the city, lots of other dogs around so I do feel it is important to protect him so the vaccinations are necessary. Any advice ? Thanks so much !!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

There have been different reactions by some of our membes Chis. Usually itchy, swelling, redness, soreness and lethargy are the main reactions I hear about. I think some take theirs back to the vet when there is a reaction and others give Benadryl.

I think shots are important but I opt to do a titre and then if Nec. only have their vaccinations every 3 yrs;-) This ofcourse after the initial puppy series and then I also have the booster done after they are a year old. Now rabies is a different story as it is a mandatory vaccination so after the first initial rabies vaccine that is only for 1 yr here in NC, I then opt for the 3 yr vaccine there after


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Michelle....
I have actually had Rico get an IM benedryl before the shot then I give him bebedryl at home after the shots. This lump frm this last one was so big. it is going down ..though not as painful seeming as the first go 'round was. He is still into his puppy immunizations. Many of the breeders that I met advised giving minimal vaccines for a chi.
Helps to hear what has helped for others. The info can help we that ae novice at this..


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Vaccines .... *sigh*

This is something I struggle with every time it comes time to do them.

Rupert had a severe reaction to vaccines when we first got him. They gave him a combo vaccine + kennel cough + flea/parasite .... all at once. The poor baby almost died.

One of our puppy owners lost their 8 month old puppy to liver failure. The vet could only attribute it to one of two things and stated that it was probably a combination of both:
- the rabies vaccine which she had a reaction to
- the pesticides that his neighborhood uses

The vaccines are beneficial and required by law in most areas but man there are some nasty things in them. 

I really would like to get away from them. I just haven't found a viable holistic solution.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the vaccination schedule I like to follow: 

PUPPY SHOTS 

For a new pup I would use Dr. Dodds' current minimal vaccination protocol: www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm 

(1) Distemper+Parvovirus, MLV at 9-10 weeks, 14 weeks, and (optionally) 16-18 weeks.

(2) Rabies at 20 weeks or older, if allowed by law. (I personally prefer to wait until 6 months regardless of local law, assuming the pup is always supervised when outside). 

(3) Distemper+Parvovirus, MLV booster at one year. 

(4) Rabies, killed 3-year product (given 3-4 weeks apart from the distemper/parvovirus booster) .

LATER RABIES, DISTEMPER, PARVO 

After that I would vaccinate for rabies according to the law unless there was a medical reason that I couldn't vaccinate. In that case, I would have a rabies antibody titer done every 3 years. 

I would titer for distemper and parvo every three years - especially since after the 1-year shots (if MLV), it is probable that the dog has lifetime immunity to distemper, parvo, and rabies.

Those not comfortable with just doing distemper and parvo titers could vaccinate at 3 years old and then every 3 years after that. This satisfies the AAHA recommendation and puts the distemper+parvo shot in a year in which rabies is not given.

One important point -- there are two different types of vaccines, and which type is used makes a difference. Killed vaccines (typically in combo shots) do not provide the same long lasting immunity as the modified live vaccines do (MLV).


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

orchard lane when you say you have not found a viable holistic alternative does that include homeopathy?
Sister in law is a homeopath and although she does not vacinate either her children or doogs will use homeopathic vaccines


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

furriefriend said:


> orchard lane when you say you have not found a viable holistic alternative does that include homeopathy?
> Sister in law is a homeopath and although she does not vacinate either her children or doogs will use homeopathic vaccines


We don't have any holistic or homeopathic pet practioners in our area at all. :foxes15: Or if we do they are in hiding haha as I have been to the "natural" health stores and everything looking for alternatives.

I am lucky that my vet spreads out our vaccine schedule for us to allow ample time for the immune system to recover and only does single vaccines (not combo shots) for the puppies and then we do the titer testing after that for boosters etc.

I honestly would love to be able to get away from it completely. We don't use any other chemicals on the dogs (no flea treatments etc) - just de-wormer and even that I am thinking about changing to a more natural option. 

There is always something hehe


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Jangles021204 said:


> This is the vaccination schedule I like to follow:
> 
> PUPPY SHOTS
> 
> For a new pup I would use Dr. Dodds' current minimal vaccination protocol: www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm


Thank you for this link. 
Can anyone please post other vaccinations link for chihuahua's? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

